# Open Office imprime em baixa qualidade - Resolvido

## Guzymuzy

Saudações colegas...

Gostaria de saber de vocês se conseguem imprimir com boa resolução usando o Open-Office.

Eu tenho a versão 1.1.2 instalada em português. 

Uso uma Epson C65 e instalei-a usando o CUPS. Tudo certo.

Consigo boa resolução na impressão com os programas do KDE, e firefox, mas a resolução no Open-Office fica muito a desejar.

Mesmo que eu use 2400 dpi de resolução. Isso só faz a impressora gastar mais tempo e tinta. É como se eu tivesse fontes grosseiras. 

Já instalei um pacote de novas fontes no Open-Office, mas isso também não resolveu.

Na tela fica tudo lindo, com fontes antialiasing, mas impressão fica muito ruim.

Será um bug do Open-Office? dos drivers da impressora (usando gimp-print-ijs)? 

Já tentei todas as configurações de impressão do Open-Office, mas não tive sucesso. É um pena...

Gustavo MottaLast edited by Guzymuzy on Sun Dec 05, 2004 12:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mythos

Olha eu para o cups uso o hpijs, fico com uma resolução perfeita!

... é claro que tenho uma HP e o hpijs é para HP.

Não sei se para Epson existem driver's especificos para o cups.

----------

## 3n0k

não percebo muito disto (sou n00b) mas experimenta guardar o ficheiro como pdf e não como sxw, e imprime como se fosse pdf. (atraves do xpdf ou isso)

----------

## Guzymuzy

O problema, não me parece ser dos drivers, pq esse é específico para a EPSON C64 e eu consigo imprimir normalmente o mesmo texto usando o Koffice por exemplo.

Gustavo Motta

----------

## Guzymuzy

Descobri o problema.

Não sei o porquê, mas o OpenOffice não consegue ter nenhum tipo de controle sobre a qualidade de impressão.

Eu mudei a qualidade de impressão no centro de controle do KDE, em impressora padrão e o Open-Office imprime na qualidade que vc aceitar como padrão.

Estranho isso , né!?

O Koffice consegue mudar qualquer parâmetro da impressora normalmente.

Mas pelo menos agora consigo imprimir em boa resolução usando o Open-Office.

Gustavo Motta

----------

## iTT

 *Guzymuzy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uso uma Epson C65 e instalei-a usando o CUPS. Tudo certo.
> 
> 

 

Ja agora como a instalaste?  Eu tenho uma c66 e segui um post daqui do forum e não consegui instalar a minha c66. Se possivel podias dar umas dicas?

----------

## Guzymuzy

A Instalação é bem fácil se você tem o kde.

Instala o Gimp-print e o foomatic.

Depois instala a impressora pelo assistente de impressora do kde.

Escolhe o driver epson stylus C64 gimp-print-ijs.

E pronto.

Vou colocar aqui meu cupsd.conf para vc dar uma olhada.

Acrescente o grupo lp ao seu usuário e acho que vai funcionar.

Não sei se a C66 é compatível com esse driver da C64, mas vale a pena tentar.

Gustavo Motta

```
# CUPS configuration file, generated by CUPS configuration tool.

# This tool is part of KDEPrint, the printing framework for KDE

# since version 2.2.2 and is used by the CUPS supporting module

# in KDEPrint. The predecessors to KDEPrint in former KDE releases

# were KUPS and QtCUPS; they are deprecated and no longer maintained.

#

# Author: Michael Goffioul 

#

# Web site: http://printing.kde.org/

#

########################################################################

#                                                                      #

# This is the CUPS configuration file.  If you are familiar with       #

# Apache or any of the other popular web servers, we've followed the   #

# same format.  Any configuration variable used here has the same      #

# semantics as the corresponding variable in Apache.  If we need       #

# different functionality then a different name is used to avoid       #

# confusion...                                                         #

#                                                                      #

########################################################################

#

# Server

# Server name (ServerName)

# 

# The hostname of your server, as advertised to the world.

# By default CUPS will use the hostname of the system.

# 

# To set the default server used by clients, see the client.conf file.

# 

# ex: myhost.domain.com

#

#ServerName myhost.domain.com

#ServerName guzymuzy

# Server administrator (ServerAdmin)

# 

# The email address to send all complaints or problems to.

# By default CUPS will use "root@hostname".

# 

# ex: root@myhost.com

#

#ServerAdmin root@your.domain.com

ServerAdmin coloque o seu e-mail aqui

# Classification (Classification)

# 

# The classification level of the server.  If set, this

# classification is displayed on all pages, and raw printing is disabled.

# The default is the empty string.

# 

# ex: confidential

#

#Classification classified

Classification none

# Allow overrides (ClassifyOverride)

# 

# Whether to allow users to override the classification

# on printouts. If enabled, users can limit banner pages to before or

# after the job, and can change the classification of a job, but cannot

# completely eliminate the classification or banners.

# 

# The default is off.

#

#ClassifyOverride off

# Default character set (DefaultCharset)

# 

# The default character set to use. If not specified,

# defaults to utf-8.  Note that this can also be overridden in

# HTML documents...

# 

# ex: utf-8

#

#DefaultCharset utf-8

DefaultCharset ISO-8859-1

# Default language (DefaultLanguage)

# 

# The default language if not specified by the browser.

# If not specified, the current locale is used.

# 

# ex: en

#

#DefaultLanguage en

DefaultLanguage en

# Printcap file (Printcap)

# 

# The name of the printcap file.  Default is no filename.

# Leave blank to disable printcap file generation.

# 

# ex: /etc/printcap

#

#Printcap /etc/printcap

Printcap /etc/printcap

PrintcapFormat BSD

# Security

# Remote root user (RemoteRoot)

# 

# The name of the user assigned to unauthenticated accesses

# from remote systems.  By default "remroot".

# 

# ex: remroot

#

#RemoteRoot remroot

RemoteRoot gustavom

# System group (SystemGroup)

# 

# The group name for "System" (printer administration)

# access.  The default varies depending on the operating system, but

# will be sys, system, or root (checked for in that order).

# 

# ex: sys

#

#SystemGroup sys

SystemGroup lp

# Encryption certificate (ServerCertificate)

# 

# The file to read containing the server's certificate.

# Defaults to "/etc/cups/ssl/server.crt".

# 

# ex: /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt

#

#ServerCertificate /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt

ServerCertificate /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt

# Encryption key (ServerKey)

# 

# The file to read containing the server's key.

# Defaults to "/etc/cups/ssl/server.key".

# 

# ex: /etc/cups/ssl/server.key

#

#ServerKey /etc/cups/ssl/server.key

ServerKey /etc/cups/ssl/server.key

# Access permissions

#

# Access permissions for each directory served by the scheduler.

# Locations are relative to DocumentRoot...

#

# AuthType: the authorization to use:

#

#    None   - Perform no authentication

#    Basic  - Perform authentication using the HTTP Basic method.

#    Digest - Perform authentication using the HTTP Digest method.

#

#    (Note: local certificate authentication can be substituted by

#           the client for Basic or Digest when connecting to the

#           localhost interface)

#

# AuthClass: the authorization class; currently only Anonymous, User,

# System (valid user belonging to group SystemGroup), and Group

# (valid user belonging to the specified group) are supported.

#

# AuthGroupName: the group name for "Group" authorization.

#

# Order: the order of Allow/Deny processing.

#

# Allow: allows access from the specified hostname, domain, IP address, or

# network.

#

# Deny: denies access from the specified hostname, domain, IP address, or

# network.

#

# Both "Allow" and "Deny" accept the following notations for addresses:

#

#     All

#     None

#     *.domain.com

#     .domain.com

#     host.domain.com

#     nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mm

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm

#

# The host and domain address require that you enable hostname lookups

# with "HostNameLookups On" above.

#

# Encryption: whether or not to use encryption; this depends on having

# the OpenSSL library linked into the CUPS library and scheduler.

#

# Possible values:

#

#     Always       - Always use encryption (SSL)

#     Never        - Never use encryption

#     Required     - Use TLS encryption upgrade

#     IfRequested  - Use encryption if the server requests it

#

# The default value is "IfRequested".

#

#<Location [resource_name]>

#

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

#

## Anonymous access (default)

#AuthType None

#

## Require a username and password (Basic authentication)

#AuthType Basic

#AuthClass User

#

## Require a username and password (Digest/MD5 authentication)

#AuthType Digest

#AuthClass User

#

## Restrict access to local domain

#Order Deny,Allow

#Deny From All

#Allow From .mydomain.com

#

## Use encryption if requested

#Encryption IfRequested

#</Location>

<Location />

Encryption IfRequested

Satisfy All

Order deny,allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1 coloque o seu endereço de rede ex: 192.0.0.*

</Location>

<Location /admin>

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

Encryption IfRequested

Satisfy All

Order deny,allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1 coloque o seu endereço de rede ex: 192.0.0.*

</Location>

# Network

# Hostname lookups (HostNameLookups)

# 

# Whether or not to do lookups on IP addresses to get a

# fully-qualified hostname.  This defaults to Off for performance reasons...

# 

# ex: On

#

#HostNameLookups On

HostnameLookups off

# Keep alive (KeepAlive)

# 

# Whether or not to support the Keep-Alive connection

# option.  Default is on.

# 

# ex: On

#

#KeepAlive On

KeepAlive On

# Keep-alive timeout (KeepAliveTimeout)

# 

# The timeout (in seconds) before Keep-Alive connections are

# automatically closed.  Default is 60 seconds.

# 

# ex: 60

#

#KeepAliveTimeout 60

KeepAliveTimeout 60

# Max clients (MaxClients)

# 

# Controls the maximum number of simultaneous clients that

# will be handled.  Defaults to 100.

# 

# ex: 100

#

#MaxClients 100

MaxClients 100000000000

# Max request size (MaxRequestSize)

# 

# Controls the maximum size of HTTP requests and print files.

# Set to 0 to disable this feature (defaults to 0).

# 

# ex: 0

#

#MaxRequestSize 0

MaxRequestSize 0m

# Client timeout (Timeout)

# 

# The timeout (in seconds) before requests time out.  Default is 300 seconds.

# 

# ex: 300

#

#Timeout 300

Timeout 300

# Listen to (Port/Listen)

# 

# Ports/addresses that are listened to.  The default port 631 is reserved

# for the Internet Printing Protocol (IPP) and is what is used here.

# 

# You can have multiple Port/Listen lines to listen to more than one

# port or address, or to restrict access.

# 

# Note: Unfortunately, most web browsers don't support TLS or HTTP Upgrades

# for encryption.  If you want to support web-based encryption you will

# probably need to listen on port 443 (the "HTTPS" port...).

# 

# ex: 631, myhost:80, 1.2.3.4:631

#

#    Port 80

#    Port 631

#    Listen hostname

#    Listen hostname:80

#    Listen hostname:631

#    Listen 1.2.3.4

#    Listen 1.2.3.4:631

#

#Port 631

Listen *:631

# Log

# Access log (AccessLog)

# 

# The access log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/access_log".

# 

# You can also use the special name syslog to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

# 

# ex: /var/log/cups/access_log

#

#AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log

AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log

# Error log (ErrorLog)

# 

# The error log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/error_log".

# 

# You can also use the special name syslog to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

# 

# ex: /var/log/cups/error_log

#

#ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

# Page log (PageLog)

# 

# The page log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/page_log".

# 

# You can also use the special name syslog to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

# 

# ex: /var/log/cups/page_log

#

#PageLog /var/log/cups/page_log

PageLog /var/log/cups/page_log

# Max log size (MaxLogSize)

# 

# Controls the maximum size of each log file before they are

# rotated.  Defaults to 1048576 (1MB).  Set to 0 to disable log rotating.

# 

# ex: 1048576

#

#MaxLogSize 0

MaxLogSize 1m

# Log level (LogLevel)

# 

# Controls the number of messages logged to the ErrorLog

# file and can be one of the following:

# 

#     debug2:     Log everything.

#     debug:     Log almost everything.

#     info:      Log all requests and state changes.

#     warn:      Log errors and warnings.

#     error:     Log only errors.

#     none:      Log nothing.

# 

# ex: info

#

#LogLevel info

LogLevel info

# Jobs

# Preserve job history (PreserveJobHistory)

# 

# Whether or not to preserve the job history after a

# job is completed, canceled, or stopped.  Default is Yes.

# 

# ex: Yes

#

#PreserveJobHistory Yes

PreserveJobHistory On

# Preserve job files (PreserveJobFiles)

# 

# Whether or not to preserve the job files after a

# job is completed, canceled, or stopped.  Default is No.

# 

# ex: No

#

#PreserveJobFiles No

PreserveJobFiles Off

# Auto purge jobs (AutoPurgeJobs)

# 

# Automatically purge jobs when not needed for quotas.

# Default is No.

#

#AutoPurgeJobs No

AutoPurgeJobs No

# Max jobs (MaxJobs)

# 

# Maximum number of jobs to keep in memory (active and completed).

# Default is 0 (no limit).

#

#MaxJobs 0

MaxJobs 0

# Max jobs per printer (MaxJobsPerPrinter)

# 

# The MaxJobsPerPrinter directive controls the maximum number of active

# jobs that are allowed for each printer or class. Once a printer or class

# reaches the limit, new jobs will be rejected until one of the active jobs

# is completed, stopped, aborted, or canceled.

# 

# Setting the maximum to 0 disables this functionality.

# Default is 0 (no limit).

# 

#

#MaxJobsPerPrinter 0

MaxJobsPerPrinter 0

# Max jobs per user (MaxJobsPerUser)

# 

# The MaxJobsPerUser directive controls the maximum number of active

# jobs that are allowed for each user. Once a user reaches the limit, new

# jobs will be rejected until one of the active jobs is completed, stopped,

# aborted, or canceled.

# 

# Setting the maximum to 0 disables this functionality.

# Default is 0 (no limit).

# 

#

#MaxJobsPerUser 0

MaxJobsPerUser 0

# Filter

# User (User)

# 

# The user the server runs under.  Normally this

# must be lp, however you can configure things for another user

# as needed.

# 

# Note: the server must be run initially as root to support the

# default IPP port of 631.  It changes users whenever an external

# program is run...

# 

# ex: lp

#

#User lp

User lp

# Group (Group)

# 

# The group the server runs under.  Normally this

# must be sys, however you can configure things for another

# group as needed.

# 

# ex: sys

#

#Group sys

Group sys

# RIP cache (RIPCache)

# 

# The amount of memory that each RIP should use to cache

# bitmaps.  The value can be any real number followed by "k" for

# kilobytes, "m" for megabytes, "g" for gigabytes, or "t" for tiles

# (1 tile = 256x256 pixels).  Defaults to "8m" (8 megabytes).

# 

# ex: 8m

#

#RIPCache 8m

RIPCache 8m

# Filter limit (FilterLimit)

# 

# Sets the maximum cost of all job filters that can be run

# at the same time.  A limit of 0 means no limit.  A typical job may need

# a filter limit of at least 200; limits less than the minimum required

# by a job force a single job to be printed at any time.

# 

# The default limit is 0 (unlimited).

# 

# ex: 200

#

#FilterLimit 0

FilterLimit 0

# Directories

# Data directory (DataDir)

# 

# The root directory for the CUPS data files.

# By default /usr/share/cups.

# 

# ex: /usr/share/cups

#

#DataDir /usr/share/cups

DataDir /usr/share/cups

# Document directory (DocumentRoot)

# 

# The root directory for HTTP documents that are served.

# By default the compiled-in directory.

# 

# ex: /usr/share/cups/doc

#

#DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/doc

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/docs

# Font path (FontPath)

# 

# The path to locate all font files (currently only for pstoraster).

# By default /usr/share/cups/fonts.

# 

# ex: /usr/share/cups/fonts

#

#FontPath /usr/share/cups/fonts

# Request directory (RequestRoot)

# 

# The directory where request files are stored.

# By default /var/spool/cups.

# 

# ex: /var/spool/cups

#

#RequestRoot /var/spool/cups

RequestRoot /var/spool/cups

# Server binaries (ServerBin)

# 

# The root directory for the scheduler executables.

# By default /usr/lib/cups or /usr/lib32/cups (IRIX 6.5).

# 

# ex: /usr/lib/cups

#

#ServerBin /usr/lib/cups

ServerBin /usr/lib/cups

# Server files (ServerRoot)

# 

# The root directory for the scheduler.

# By default /etc/cups.

# 

# ex: /etc/cups

#

#ServerRoot /etc/cups

ServerRoot /etc/cups

# Temporary files (TempDir)

# 

# The directory to put temporary files in. This directory must be

# writable by the user defined above!  Defaults to "/var/spool/cups/tmp" or

# the value of the TMPDIR environment variable.

# 

# ex: /var/spool/cups/tmp

#

#TempDir /var/spool/cups/tmp

TempDir /var/spool/cups/tmp

# Browsing

# Use browsing (Browsing)

# 

# Whether or not to listen to printer 

# information from other CUPS servers.  

# 

# 

# Enabled by default.

# 

# 

# Note: to enable the sending of browsing

# information from this CUPS server to the LAN,

# specify a valid BrowseAddress.

# 

# 

# ex: On

#

#Browsing On

Browsing On

# Browse protocols (BrowseProtocols)

# 

# Which protocols to use for browsing.  Can be

# any of the following separated by whitespace and/or commas:

# 

#     all  - Use all supported protocols.

#     cups - Use the CUPS browse protocol.

#     slp  - Use the SLPv2 protocol.

# 

# The default is cups.

# 

# Note: If you choose to use SLPv2, it is strongly recommended that

#       you have at least one SLP Directory Agent (DA) on your

#       network.  Otherwise, browse updates can take several seconds,

#       during which the scheduler will not response to client

#       requests.

#

#BrowseProtocols cups

BrowseProtocols all

# Browse port (BrowsePort)

# 

# The port used for UDP broadcasts.  By default this is

# the IPP port; if you change this you need to do it on all servers.

# Only one BrowsePort is recognized.

# 

# ex: 631

#

#BrowsePort 631

BrowsePort 631

# Browse interval (BrowseInterval)

# 

# The time between browsing updates in seconds.  Default

# is 30 seconds.

# 

# Note that browsing information is sent whenever a printer's state changes

# as well, so this represents the maximum time between updates.

# 

# Set this to 0 to disable outgoing broadcasts so your local printers are

# not advertised but you can still see printers on other hosts.

# 

# ex: 30

#

#BrowseInterval 30

BrowseInterval 30

# Browse timeout (BrowseTimeout)

# 

# The timeout (in seconds) for network printers - if we don't

# get an update within this time the printer will be removed

# from the printer list.  This number definitely should not be

# less the BrowseInterval value for obvious reasons.  Defaults

# to 300 seconds.

# 

# ex: 300

#

#BrowseTimeout 300

BrowseTimeout 300

# Browse addresses (BrowseAddress)

# 

# Specifies a broadcast address to be used.  By

# default browsing information is broadcast to all active interfaces.

# 

# Note: HP-UX 10.20 and earlier do not properly handle broadcast unless

# you have a Class A, B, C, or D netmask (i.e. no CIDR support).

# 

# ex: x.y.z.255, x.y.255.255

#

BrowseAddress 192.168.123.255

#BrowseAddress x.y.255.255

#BrowseAddress x.255.255.255

# Browse order (BrowseOrder)

# 

# Specifies the order of BrowseAllow/BrowseDeny comparisons.

# 

# ex: allow,deny

#

#BrowseOrder allow,deny

#BrowseOrder deny,allow

BrowseOrder allow,deny

# Implicit classes (ImplicitClasses)

# 

# Whether or not to use implicit classes.

# 

# Printer classes can be specified explicitly in the classes.conf

# file, implicitly based upon the printers available on the LAN, or

# both.

# 

# When ImplicitClasses is On, printers on the LAN with the same name

# (e.g. Acme-LaserPrint-1000) will be put into a class with the same

# name. This allows you to setup multiple redundant queues on a LAN

# without a lot of administrative difficulties.  If a user sends a

# job to Acme-LaserPrint-1000, the job will go to the first available

# queue.

# 

# Enabled by default.

#

#ImplicitClasses Off

ImplicitClasses On

# Use &quot;any&quot; classes (ImplicitAnyClasses)

# 

# Whether or not to create AnyPrinter implicit

# classes.

# 

# When ImplicitAnyClasses is On and a local queue of the same name

# exists, e.g. "printer", "printer@server1", "printer@server1", then

# an implicit class called "Anyprinter" is created instead.

# 

# When ImplicitAnyClasses is Off, implicit classes are not created

# when there is a local queue of the same name.

# 

# Disabled by default.

#

#ImplicitAnyCLasses Off

ImplicitAnyClasses Off

# Hide implicit members (HideImplicitMembers)

# 

# Whether or not to show the members of an

# implicit class.

# 

# When HideImplicitMembers is On, any remote printers that are

# part of an implicit class are hidden from the user, who will

# then only see a single queue even though many queues will be

# supporting the implicit class.

# 

# Enabled by default.

#

#HideImplicitMembers On

HideImplicitMembers Yes

# Use short names (BrowseShortNames)

# 

# Whether or not to use "short" names for remote printers

# when possible (e.g. "printer" instead of "printer@host").  Enabled by

# default.

# 

# ex: Yes

#

#BrowseShortNames Yes

BrowseShortNames Yes

# Unknown

```

----------

## iTT

Agora já imprime, com os drivers Gimp c64

mas com  os da c66 nao imprime...

ALguem me sabe dizer as diferenças entre estes dois:

Device URI: ekplp:/var/ekpd/ekplp0     (esta funciona)

Device URI: usb://EPSON/Stylus%20C66         (esta não funciona)

----------

